# hercules online Museum



## sam (Dec 27, 2008)

Wing Your Heel  
On Training Wheels   Join Date: Dec 2008
Location: Brighton, UK
Posts: 1 


 Hercules Museum 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

I recently set up an online Hercules museum - 

http://herculesmuseum.wordpress.com/

 I have a bit to send you on Hercules when I can scan it---sam


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 28, 2008)

*Hercules stuff*

Thanks Sam - look forward to it


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 28, 2008)

Just flipping through it, that is a dynamite site!  Thanks for putting it up!


----------



## sam (Dec 30, 2008)

#2          12-28-2008, 12:45 AM  
Wing Your Heel  
I've email you if you get it email me at samclingo@hotmail.com and I'll return you some materal I scaned On the B.C.C. and Hercules---sam


----------



## HowieBikeman (Jan 2, 2009)

sam said:


> Wing Your Heel
> On Training Wheels   Join Date: Dec 2008
> Location: Brighton, UK
> Posts: 1
> ...




Attached are 5 pics of British bike posters that were supplied to Cycle Shops for display in the showrooms. There are hundreds more pictures of memorabilia from the British Cycle Industry displayed on my website www.HowieBikeMan.com. Our family's business included the distribution of British bicycles and parts/accessories to the bicycle trade in America (Raleigh, Carlton, Falcon-Coventry Eagle, Dunelt, Hercules, Elswick-Hopper, etc.). Please send me your email address so I can communicate with you via email; you can email me by using the link "contact" that is on the home page of my website.
Cheers, www.HowieBikeMan.com


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Howie, Those are great posters, thanks for sharing them. And I love your website too.


----------

